# Арахноидальные кисты ПКОП



## Oksana1309 (1 Окт 2012)

*Добрый день! *Очень нужна Ваша помощь! Дело в том, что лет с 12 очень сильно болит поясница, но из-за возраста я не очень заостряла на этом внимание, пока не началось периодическое отнимание правой ноги, боли стали просто невыносимыми! Сейчас мне 27 лет, поясница очень беспокоит, боль усиливается в лежачем положении, больше 4-5 часов лежать не могу, ночью приходится вставать и 30-40 мин. ходить пока не станет легче. Занемели пальцы на ногах, уже месяцев 9 не чувствую. Если долго сидеть жутко начинает болеть копчик.
Вот обследования, которые удалось пройти, была у местных нейрохирургов и неврологов, выписали обезболивающее «Золдиар» и все….
Как быть дальше? Что делать?

*МРТ от 16 июнь 2012*

Заключение: Поясничный лордоз сглажен. Замыкательные пластинки тел позвоночника ровные, четкие, субхондральный склероз. Суставные поверхности дугоотрочсатых сочлений склерозированы. Конус спинного мозга на уровне L1-L2, концевая нить визуализируется. Высота и интенсивность сигнала от межпозвонковых дисков  не снижены. Желтые, задняя продольная связки умеренно утолщены. Грыжи Шморля не выявлены. Структура спинного мозга гомогенная.  На уровне S2 арахноидальные кисты, диаметром до 12 мм, на уровне S3-S4 арахноидальные кисты распростроняюся фороминально с 2-х сторон, пролабируют в полость малого таза, размеры справа 36х12х14, слева 34х9х17 мм.

*МРТ от 03. февраля 2010 г.*

Заключение:  Поясничный лордоз сглажен. Замыкательные пластинки тел позвоночника ровные, четкие, гладкие отмечаются субхондральный склероз на уровне L 4-S1 с заострением веных углов тел позвонков. Суставные щели дугоотросчатых равномерно широкие, суставные поверхности конгруэнтные. Конус спинного мозга на уровне L1, концевая нить визуализируется. Высота и интенсивность сигнала от межпозвонковых дисков L5-S1 и его высота снижены. Дорсальные циркуляторно-фораминальные выпячивания межпозвонковых дисков L2-L3 на 1,9 мм, L3-L4 на 2,0 мм, L4-L5 на 2,8 мм, ширина спинномозгового канала до 16,7 мм. Деформации дурального мешка нет. Желтые, задняя продольная связки утолщены. Грыж Шморля не выявлено. В позвоночном канале на уровне S2 определяется гиперинтенсивное на Т2 и изоинтенсивное на Т1 образование шаровидной формы с четким контуром размером 13,9-10,7 мм.


----------



## Березка (1 Окт 2012)

Разместите пожалуйста снимки в теме. 
Вам поможет тема МРТ, КТ, Рентгенография. Как разместить снимки на форуме


----------

